# Employment visa, dubai



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

I received a employment visa of Dubai which validity is 01 month. I have seen Employment visa of dubai where validity is 2 months. Is my visa fake? Only with E Visa, and Contract form which is sogned by HR only, can I land to Dubai. Plz advice.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

yes you can land in DUbai only with the visa. Did you have interviews etc? Did you get and sign the offer letter? Did you pay anyone for recruitment? 
The entry permits for employments are generally valid for 60 days, so indeed it is strange. 

Check if you can find the visa status using the UID number in your visa 
https://eservices.mol.gov.ae/enetwasal/login.aspx?lang=eng
https://www.mol.gov.ae/molwebsite/en/services/enquiry-services.aspx


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

Thank u for replying. The offer letter is signed by HR. The offer letter mentioned about payment of recruitment fees- 2000 AED. I didnt yet paid. I tried to check the entry permit in Govt website but its showing details not available. They took interview through mail by sending some questions related to job. I am very confused. Plz advise.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

asifme2007 said:


> Thank u for replying. The offer letter is signed by HR. The offer letter mentioned about payment of recruitment fees- 2000 AED. I didnt yet paid. I tried to check the entry permit in Govt website but its showing details not available. They took interview through mail by sending some questions related to job. I am very confused. Plz advise.


Looks like a scam. You should never pay recruitment fees.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This is very likely a scam. No "interviews" happen through email only. DO NOT pay a single Dirham. It happens all the time in Dubai unfortunately.


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

I am also thinking that, I hv unable to check the genuinty of visa by online. Also, consultancy is asking 4000 AED for providing jobs.


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

The main problem why ppl go to pay money is because of reference. Ppl who dnt pay are mostly provided by relatives. Its all about reference. People lose their hard earned money because of scam. No, I wont pay.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

"""BEWARE ITS A SCAM""

In uae it is illegal to ask from employee any kind of payment against employment or visa. Recruiting agency get their commision from employer only.

Interview on email is very strange for me.. never heard before.

did you send your passport copy to them.. ?


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

yes, I sent my passport copy. I didnt thought it was spam but when I received visa and offer letter, I got doubt, something is wrong.


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

Can I get a job in visit visa?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

asifme2007 said:


> Can I get a job in visit visa?


Yes, but officially you cannot start work until the Work Visa has been issued and re-entered to the country on.


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

thanks. I heard that there is a visa called Free visa for which u can work at any company and the company need not to issue u any visa. Its on ur own. Is this true?


----------



## asifme2007 (May 10, 2016)

Is it a good decision to go for visit visa and search for a job and get work visa within the validity of visit visa? As getting work visa from homeland is getting tougher and without payment getting work visa is impossible. Whoever I have seen, they hv paid the consultancy for the job. It differs from country to country. For gulf 1 lakh, for singapore 3-5 lakhs


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

asifme2007 said:


> thanks. I heard that there is a visa called Free visa for which u can work at any company and the company need not to issue u any visa. Its on ur own. Is this true?


Hi,
You can start your own Freezone company and then your own company issues you a visa - then you need to find work for your company, invoice for that work and get paid for it.
This typically costs around 25,000 to 30,000 AED to setup.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

asifme2007 said:


> thanks. I heard that there is a visa called Free visa for which u can work at any company and the company need not to issue u any visa. Its on ur own. Is this true?


This is probably an (illegal) arrangement where someone provides you a visa under their company for a fee, but you find other work on your own. This is illegal, and if caught, you face large fines and/ or deportation. Steve has already mentioned the company/ freelance (or sole proprietorship) route. 



asifme2007 said:


> Is it a good decision to go for visit visa and search for a job and get work visa within the validity of visit visa? As getting work visa from homeland is getting tougher and without payment getting work visa is impossible. Whoever I have seen, they hv paid the consultancy for the job. It differs from country to country. For gulf 1 lakh, for singapore 3-5 lakhs


A lot of people come here on a visit visa and try and find jobs. It is obviously a risk and costs money. Unless you have a network of contacts here, it will be difficult to get a job within the 30/90 days of visa validity. Someone (in your case most likely a travel agency) will need to sponsor your visit visa, which costs money too. In addition, the market right now is not that great due to the oil prices being the way they are (low).


----------

